# HAPPY ST GEORGES DAY from England!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't know Dizzie and Teddie were so patriotic!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, that is too cute.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are a handsome pair!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet!!!:tea:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Adorable Clare, Cheers to you!


----------

